# Compra-venta > Compro >  compro libros para iniciarse en la cartomagia

## as de mera

pues eso, tengo el canuto, pero compraría de segunda mano la edición con fotos en color, tambien tengo el tomo 1 de obras completas de Alex Elmsley.
así que si tenéis algún libro de inciación del estilo de los que he puesto y lo queréis vender encantado de saberlo.

muchas gracias y un saludo

----------


## jonathan25

hola
yo tengo varios libros de iniciacion,y varios dvd's un poco mas avanzados,si necesitas algo contactame por correo porque si me dejas un privado nose cuando lo veré.
solounailusion.magia@gmail.com

saludos.

----------

